

Ask HN: Looking for a node.js throttled queue library - superted

Hi,<p>I was wondering if any of the Node.js masterminds out there could help me locate, if such exists, a library that basically lets me put functions in a queue, which is configured to only execute a function at a given interval. The context is that I would like to throttle API requests towards external servers, something that I think should be a rather commonly requested feature.
======
superted
Update: I ended up creating this handy function:

<https://gist.github.com/1127863>

